# mass tabs, bulk tabs, ripped tabs...???



## spyder9669 (May 27, 2007)

ok so i'm searching supplements on mysupplementstore.net, and came across all 3 of these "tabs". they are all manufactured by IDS but they all sound pretty much exactly the same. how do i know which one i want?? they are offering the mass tabs + ripped tabs combo, or you can buy them all seperately. if someone knows the best way to go on this please fill me in, otherwise i'm probably going to bang my head against the wall till i make a choice. thanks


----------



## NordicNacho (May 27, 2007)

id get ripped and mass tabs.  Make sure you use the discount code for 12 percent off.  Im on ripped tabs and I love them but only 2 days left.  next cycle will be both.  get stuff for your liver too and your pct


----------



## spyder9669 (May 27, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> id get ripped and mass tabs.  Make sure you use the discount code for 12 percent off.  Im on ripped tabs and I love them but only 2 days left.  next cycle will be both.  get stuff for your liver too and your pct



could you elaborate on that last sentence? thanks for the info


----------



## spyder9669 (May 27, 2007)

also, i like to drink beer, should i stop?


----------



## NordicNacho (May 27, 2007)

spyder9669 said:


> also, i like to drink beer, should i stop?




be a good idea,  how old are you?


----------



## spyder9669 (May 27, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> be a good idea,  how old are you?



i'm 25


----------



## NordicNacho (May 27, 2007)

3 of these

Amazon.com: Anabolic Xtreme Perfect Cycle, Liver Support, Tablets , 90 tablets: Grocery



and order some nova from the link pirate has in his sig

look in the anabolic section here.   and you should be set


----------



## robertt4x4 (Aug 5, 2007)

I am new to prohormones. I have been doing some reasearch on all the IDS tabs. I have been concidering doing a stack of ripped tabs, mass tabs, and anadrox. Also taking liver support (thx NordicNacho)and a PCT. I was wondering if there are any other supps. that i would need to take (oil, protien, multi-vitamins,etc.)

I am 32
210lbs
5'10"
19% bodyfat
I have been working out consistantly and trying to follow a clean diet
I would appreciate any help. Thanks


----------



## NordicNacho (Aug 6, 2007)

maybe just use the ripped tabs, and save the other stuff for your next cycle Im on a cut now and running ripped tabs and mega TRN so far has been fun.  I always take a bunch of fish oil costco brand and a multi-vit and on this cycle hawthorne berries for Blood Pressure.


----------



## robertt4x4 (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks for the info.


----------

